# Stagea REAR sunroof glass



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi 

I'm looking for a Stagea rear sunroof - the glass part that moves. 

Any condition considered. To fit a series 1, not sure if series 2 are the same. 

Cheers 
Darren


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Pleased I was sitting down when the first quote for a NEW sunroof from Japan came through : 

120,042 which is around £840 without shipping or tax. Hadn't anticipated that much for a piece of glass and a metal frame - sheesh !!

Tried a few UK breakers, none in stock. 

Any other ideas ?

Thanks
Darren


----------

